# Goat dream



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

My hubby and I were in the paddock hanging out with the girls. We were looking at Bonnie who just kidded in October and saying how she looked bred. She's not just a big rumen. Last night I had this dream that Bonnie(nigerian) kidded again guess what she had?

LaManchas 

Maybe I should have posted this on the you know your a goat fanatic when...


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Hahaha! Hilarious


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh gosh LaMancha's from a Nigerian. That's a good one. :crazy:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! I had one that my doe kidded with Alpaca kids! :ROFL:
(It was the day we bred her and we were talking about alpacas then too... sooo... that's how my brain works.... LOL!!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I've had dreams chasing cows who turned into goats. Lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I once had a dream that it was raining and I had all of xymenah's does in my back yard and they all kidded at the same time! :s


----------

